# rc drifting



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2006)

is there any tracks that do rc drifting around indiana ,ohio ky??? any info would help thanks


----------



## basketcase45 (Aug 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> is there any tracks that do rc drifting around indiana ,ohio ky??? any info would help thanks


I would like to see that as well! Drifting is a lot of fun and you don't need to be the fastest car out there to win. The scoring is subjective. 

You could do it on any carpet track- the only problem is that drifters and regular racers can't be on the track at the same time because of different speeds around the track.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2006)

do you know anyplace that does drifting if not maybe we should try to get people together and go to a track


----------



## SWATsn1per (Dec 25, 2008)

There are a few websites that are dedicated to rc drifting. 

www.drccentral.com

www.hyperdrift.com

http://rcdriftrevolution.com/forum

We(local Atlanta drifters) started our own website. We have grown from just a handful of members to over 75 members in a few years. My advice, is get about 4 or 5 people together start a website. Ours is free, there are tons of free sites out there, you just have to take the time to create it. From there, you can link up at local rc tracks or parking lots. We drift wherever we can. My warehouse at work, open parking lots, onroad rc tracks or even parking decks. Below is a link to our webiste if you want something to base yours off of.

http://s1.zetaboards.com/Drifters_of_ATL/index/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

OK, he's not Ken Block, but there's some pretty good moves here! My son has been practicing with CADZILLA! Its an Associated TC3 set up for drifting. The body is from Parma and is based upon Billy Gibbon's (ZZ Top) car. The real CADZILLA was built by Boyd Cottington.


----------

